# Here's one about the DVD Player in my truck.



## Drupy (Jul 20, 2002)

I have a pioneer DVD / GPS in my truck and when you put on a movie it plays when setting still but when you start to drive the screen goes black and will not let it play until you stop. Is there anyway around this?


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

need to get a relay and wire it into the remote turn on from the dvd player to switch polarities when the dvd unit comes on. You cannot ground it down anymore with the new units as it will check this when it boots up. The remote turn on has a delay on it, which will work with the relay.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

pioneer wire colors should be pink and light green for the emergency brake.


----------

